# Applying BIN shellac primer



## Wharfrat13 (Mar 15, 2016)

What type of brush is best for applying BIN shellac primer? I'm using it to prime interior woodwork, windows, molding, doors. So synthetic or natural brush? Will a small whizzer foam roller work? I know I'll have to work fast and that overlapping brushed areas is highly discouraged working with this product. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

One you can discard after using?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

a foam roller will work


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

white china bristle....but keep it in the paint because of the dry times are so quick. 

Synthetic brushes will leave ropes a mile high. which is fine if you plan on sanding before finish....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have all is used synthetic. And cleaned up in ammonia water. Never had a problem with roping. Going to be sanded anyways.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the mini microfiber rollers, 3/8 nap. Work quickly and you get a smooth film with Bin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Spray if possible.


----------

